# WOC: Max Factor ??????



## K_ashanti (Apr 2, 2009)

i just was onr the website cuz i heard the have a lavender whip like color in ther lipstick line, anyone use any Max fator products any thoughs on it????


----------



## braidey (Apr 2, 2009)

I love their mascaras and lipglosses, but the rest of the line IMO, is not geared toward darker WOC.  Kind of on the expensive side to be a drugstore brand.

NW45


----------



## aziajs (Apr 3, 2009)

I have only used the mascaras.  I am curious about this lipcolor though.  Do you know what it's called?


----------



## F.A.B. (Apr 9, 2009)

I usually browse the Max Factor products when I'm grocery shopping and I don't recall one of the colors looking like lavender whip.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 12, 2009)

All the Max Factor things that I bought have been a miss for me so I just stay away from them. My fave drugstore lines are Revlon, L'oreal, and Maybelliene.


----------

